# Did anyone else hear about this?



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I was checking my e-mails today while waiting on class to start and my one professor who hunts had sent me this link. I'm not sure if the T.O.S allows me to share this but I thought you guys would be interested to know what Wildlife Officers all across the country have to deal with. This truly is sad!

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2010/11/16/pa-killing-highlights-dangers-facing-game-wardens/


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Yes I did hear about that. That's a #$% shame! Is the dirt bag in custody? I never did hear. I've been a police officer for 11 years. It's nice knowing when something goes down and I ask for help that someone will be there in a few minutes. I wouldn't want to do it alone in the woods! I commend these guys!


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

This story was in our local newspaper saturday. The shooter was caught at a near by deer camp he was shot in the hip and the warden had called in his plate before the shooting.Th shooter was a felon in possesion of a firearm and poaching deer he stated he did want to go back to jail. I think he should get a fair SPEEDY trial and then off to old sparky!
Angler ss


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

Just too sad. What do you expect in a society that has all become it's all about me syndrome. People just have no regard for any form of life wether humane or animal anymore. Just as long as they can do what they want. No respect for older people and the ways that made this country great. I'm afraid we will be hearing more of these stories now with people poaching to feed their famlies because of the lack of work. People are going to do whatever they can to survive or make a buck.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Yeah these are troublesome times we live in. And the sad thing is someone somewhere will use this as fuel to further the cause to completely ban hunting altogether. I wonder just how many of these encounters our DOW Officers have every year? A few years ago we were hunting the rifle season in West Virginia and I remember standing in line at a Wal-Mart down there waiting to get a license and there were people taking donations for a women game warden that had stopped a truck with 3 guys who were poaching. I was told they beat and raped her before hanging her from a tree at the side of the road. She was found alive but died a few days later. She had a dash cam on her truck and it recorded almost the entire attack. They caught all 3 men several days later. It really makes me wonder just exactly what people I might encounter hunting are capable of doing.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

this is sad but it nothing new,these night and day poacher have no respect for are law;s and the wild game they still.my hats off to all law officers,who try to up hold the laws of are country,but it seems to me there chasing there tails they catch a bad guy the judge lets them go, this guy that killed this young officer,needs to,put to death,no life in jail so we can pay there way,are country,needs to start putting these low life down,in the ground were they belong and the hell with life sentence,this would say tax,payers billions of dollars,my prayers are for the officers family,and all who service the law,markfish


----------

